# A Stephanie Plum movie is in the works - Ranger and Morelli have been cast!



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Apparently Katherine Heigl has signed on to play Stephanie Plum in the first movie. I'm not sure what to think about that... Reese Witherspoon, Sandra Bullock and Anne Hathaway were also rumored to have been considered for the part. I think any of them would've been better than Heigl. I hope she proves me wrong.

No word yet on any of the other characters... I wonder who else will be cast. Especially for the very important roles of Ranger and Joe.

VERY important roles!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh good lord, they couldn't possibly have picked someone worse. Sandra Bullock would've been perfect if not for her age. Heigl is just WRONG


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahhh, the wonders of casting. I agree Bullock would have been perfect 10-15 years ago. She was so cute in Miss Congeniality, which reminds me of Stephanie.

I gave up hoping for appropriate casting after they cast Tom Hanks in the role of 300-lb. Forrest Gump.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't see Heigl as Stephanie either.  The girl who starred in the Shopaholic movie would be a better choice, or maybe even Anne Hathaway.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anne Hathaway would be much better, IMO.  
She can be so goofy, which is Stephanie exactly.
deb


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

A headless corpse would be better than Heigl. Yuck!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

She is NOT who I can see playing Stephanie. Not at all. *sigh*


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That's my problem with movies made from books. They never cast who I think should play a part! I don't know why they never call me to find out who they should cast , but Heigl definitely is NOT Stephanie.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I disliked Katherine Heigl's role as Izzy in Grey's Anatomy and developed a negative perception of her. Then I recently watched THE UGLY TRUTH and decided she is a talented comedic actor. I think she may surprise you in the Stephanie Plum role. 
L.J.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I liked Heigl in 27 Dresses and in The Ugly Truth, but for years, after having seen Miss Congeniality, I pictured Sandra Bullock in the part of Stephanie. I'd given up hope that one of the books would be made into a movie, so hadn't thought about anyone else for Stephanie's part. I just can't see Katherine Heigl in the part. Maybe she'll surprise us.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't picture Heigl as Stephanie either. I can see Anne Hathaway playing her. I think Isla Fischer and Reese Witherspoon are shorter than I picture Stephanie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Belita said:


> I don't picture Heigl as Stephanie either. I can see Anne Hathaway playing her. I think Isla Fischer and Reese Witherspoon are shorter than I picture Stephanie.


I always saw Sandra Bullock as Stephanie, but I like the idea of Anne Hathaway. Too late.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I disliked Katherine Heigl's role as Izzy in Grey's Anatomy and developed a negative perception of her. Then I recently watched THE UGLY TRUTH and decided she is a talented comedic actor. I think she may surprise you in the Stephanie Plum role.
> L.J.


I agree - I think she'll be able to play it - but they've got to get the supporting cast right too, and not totally botch up the script. (Which I suppose is probably true of all books-to-movies.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I agree - I think she'll be able to play it - but they've got to get the supporting cast right too, and not totally botch up the script. (Which I suppose is probably true of all books-to-movies.)


And this is where I expect them to completely and totally screw the whole thing up. Miscasting either Morelli or Ranger will completely destroy any chance of this being good (and let's face it, casting either is going to be tough). And they're absolutely certain to demolish the script.

I can't see any scenario at all where I pay good money to see this thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And this is where I expect them to completely and totally screw the whole thing up. Miscasting either Morelli or Ranger will completely destroy any chance of this being good (and let's face it, casting either is going to be tough). And they're absolutely certain to demolish the script.
> 
> I can't see any scenario at all where I pay good money to see this thing.


I'll rent it when the DVD comes out. After taking the two GK's to the movies yesterday afternoon and spending $50 on tickets and snacks, I'm through with going to the theater. Except for HP of course, but I'm going alone.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

will wait for revies first


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You'd think that the script wouldn't be too difficult to write, given the fact that most of each book is dialogue. Too bad J.E. sold the rights. Maybe she had to, but at least she'd get the screenplay written as it should be.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Just came across this thread...any idea who should play Morelli, or Ranger? Or Grandma Mazur....


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how I feel about Heigl. She was funny in The Ugly Truth, so I'll keep an open mind. 

I would love Mark Ruffalo as Joe. Ranger........maybe Jay Hernandez? I'm interested to see who is cast!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd love to see Betty White as Grandma Mazur. I think Antonio Sabato, Jr. could easily be Morelli. Steve Buscemi would be perfect as Vinnie. I don't know about Ranger. I always pictured him as very tall and muscular, although most other fans of the series have said that he's not tall. (I must have missed the memo.)  How about Benjamin Bratt? I'd love to see Dean Cain somewhere in the mix, but that's just because I've had a thing for him since he was Superman.  Wish we could put Hugh Jackman in there somewhere, but I don't think there's a part for him.  I think Doris Roberts would be great as Stephanie's mother, although she's played similar parts numerous times. I really wanted to see Peter Boyle as Stephanie's dad, but he passed away. (I realize that Doris Roberts and Peter Boyle played the parents in "While You Were Sleeping," but they would have been great as the Plums, too.)


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'd love to see Betty White as Grandma Mazur. I think Antonio Sabato, Jr. could easily be Morelli. Steve Buscemi would be perfect as Vinnie. I don't know about Ranger. I always pictured him as very tall and muscular, although most other fans of the series have said that he's not tall. (I must have missed the memo.) How about Benjamin Bratt? I'd love to see Dean Cain somewhere in the mix, but that's just because I've had a thing for him since he was Superman. Wish we could put Hugh Jackman in there somewhere, but I don't think there's a part for him. I think Doris Roberts would be great as Stephanie's mother, although she's played similar parts numerous times. I really wanted to see Peter Boyle as Stephanie's dad, but he passed away. (I realize that Doris Roberts and Peter Boyle played the parents in "While You Were Sleeping," but they would have been great as the Plums, too.)


What a hoot'! Betty White would be PERFECT as Grandma Mazur if she can get the Jersey accent down. Doris Roberts is also a good choice. Ranger....Ahhh... Sexy Ranger....It will have to be someone quiet, Hispanic looking, and tough, How about The Rock? Although he's been in so many comedic roles he may not be able to pull it off. I thought he was pretty sexy as The Scorpion King. Joe I don't know about that one.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'd love to see Betty White as Grandma Mazur. I think Antonio Sabato, Jr. could easily be Morelli. Steve Buscemi would be perfect as Vinnie. I don't know about Ranger. I always pictured him as very tall and muscular, although most other fans of the series have said that he's not tall. (I must have missed the memo.) How about Benjamin Bratt? I'd love to see Dean Cain somewhere in the mix, but that's just because I've had a thing for him since he was Superman. Wish we could put Hugh Jackman in there somewhere, but I don't think there's a part for him. I think Doris Roberts would be great as Stephanie's mother, although she's played similar parts numerous times. I really wanted to see Peter Boyle as Stephanie's dad, but he passed away. (I realize that Doris Roberts and Peter Boyle played the parents in "While You Were Sleeping," but they would have been great as the Plums, too.)


Betty White would be great as Grandma Mazur! 
I think I'd see Antonio Sabato, Jr. more as Ranger than Morelli (although I haven't seen him in anything for a while so I don't know how well he's aged). I still haven't figured out who'd make the perfect Morelli. Jon Hamm would certainly be nice to look at, he'd do well with Morelli's intensity and he's good at funny. http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f26c4046b0/lex-luthor-bailout-with-jon-hamm
Not sure who'd make the perfect Ranger - but Benjamin Bratt is a good thought. 
And yep, Doris Roberts and Peter Boyle made a great parenting team, he would've been particularly good as the long-suffering dad. I'm thinking they should maybe be a tad younger, though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Betty White would be great as Grandma Mazur!
> I think I'd see Antonio Sabato, Jr. more as Ranger than Morelli (although I haven't seen him in anything for a while so I don't know how well he's aged). I still haven't figured out who'd make the perfect Morelli. Jon Hamm would certainly be nice to look at, he'd do well with Morelli's intensity and he's good at funny. http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f26c4046b0/lex-luthor-bailout-with-jon-hamm
> Not sure who'd make the perfect Ranger - but Benjamin Bratt is a good thought.
> And yep, Doris Roberts and Peter Boyle made a great parenting team, he would've been particularly good as the long-suffering dad. I'm thinking they should maybe be a tad younger, though.


Something tells me that Antonio Sabato, Jr. has probably aged very well. (I saw him in something a couple of years ago, and he still looked great.) I thought of him as Morelli since he's actually Italian. ;-) As for Ranger, I always pictured him more along the lines of The Rock, but a lot of people told me that he's not a big guy like that. I picture him as a big guy, myself. I don't picture Morelli as a big guy....just a really hot, good-looking Italian guy.

Whenever I read the books, I see Sandra Bullock, Betty White, Doris Roberts, Peter Boyle, and Steve Buscemi as the characters. I've pictured them that way for years, and have really enjoyed the books by having actual faces that I connect to the characters. (By the same token, I've always pictured Mike Tyson as Benito Ramirez.)


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Something tells me that Antonio Sabato, Jr. has probably aged very well. (I saw him in something a couple of years ago, and he still looked great.) I thought of him as Morelli since he's actually Italian. ;-) As for Ranger, I always pictured him more along the lines of The Rock, but a lot of people told me that he's not a big guy like that. I picture him as a big guy, myself. I don't picture Morelli as a big guy....just a really hot, good-looking Italian guy.
> 
> Whenever I read the books, I see Sandra Bullock, Betty White, Doris Roberts, Peter Boyle, and Steve Buscemi as the characters. I've pictured them that way for years, and have really enjoyed the books by having actual faces that I connect to the characters. (By the same token, I've always pictured Mike Tyson as Benito Ramirez.)


Mike Tyson would be perfect as Benito Ramirez. Same with Betty White, Sandra Bullock (and she's aged well, so I think she could have done it so that's too bad), and Steve Buschemi would be good as Vinnie but I've always pictured Vinnie as bigger than that.

The Rock has the build that I'd pictured for Ranger, but I would not be able to take him seriously enough. I picture an actor like Benjamin Bratt to be too pretty-boy for Ranger. I picture Ranger as having one of those hard, street-smart looking faces, but yet still hot. Or maybe just hot because of how he presents himself more than "traditionally hot." Like Ice-T, although he's older than Ranger.

You know who I could also picture as Grandma Mazur? That little old lady from The Wedding Singer. I don't know if she's still alive, but I think she'd make a great Grandma Mazur.

I think any tall, dark, and handsome actor who is muscular would work. I don't picture anyone in particular for him.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Morelli and Ranger have been cast! This is from EW.com:










*Jason O'Mara, Daniel Sunjata join Katherine Heigl in Stephanie Plum film*

Jason O'Mara, the star of ABC's Life on Mars, has been cast as Joe Morelli in the big-screen adaptation of One for the Money, the first novel in Janet Evanovich's bestselling Stephanie Plum series, Variety reports. He joins Katherine Heigl, who's set to play Plum, a newly-divorced, recently laid-off 30-year-old in New Jersey who becomes a bounty hunter. Her first assignment is bringing in Morelli, a former vice cop now wanted for murder. The two have a history - Stephanie lost her virginity to him in high school - so look for sparks to fly in more ways than one. Rescue Me's Daniel Sunjata has also been cast as Ranger, the veteran bounty hunter who'll show her the ropes.

Stephanie Plum fans, do you approve? Evanovich once told EW, "If you want to cry, you're not going to like my books. If you want a really good plot, you're not going to like my plots. My books have pizza and cussing and sexy guys." I therefore accept O'Mara and Sunjata.

I also think they've proven they have the right delivery for a comic crime thriller.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/05/12/jason-omara-daniel-sunjata-katherine-heigl-one-for-the-money/

I'm not familiar with either of the actors, so I don't know what to think yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, the waiting is over and we have no choice. Just looking at that one picture of O'Mara, I'm not happy. Sunjata looks okay.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As a Morelli Cupcake, I hereby withdraw any interest in this movie.  Bad casting, which as I said before, I totally expected.

On the other hand, I could almost become a Ranger-babe for that boyo.  Almost.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So totally not how I pictured Morelli. 

The guy playing Ranger looks pretty good (although kinda young)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Well piffle, that is NOT Morelli in my mind either.  His name is O'Mara, he "looks" Irish, how can he be Morelli from the burg?

Sunjata is entirely acceptable as Ranger to my eyes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like we agree that Ranger is okay, but thumbs down on Morelli.

As another cupcake, I am now free to pursue the Morelli of my dreams. Thanks, Leslie, for the inspiration.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like we agree that Ranger is okay, but thumbs down on Morelli.
> 
> As another cupcake, I am now free to pursue the Morelli of my dreams. Thanks, Leslie, for the inspiration.


I think he's going to be my new screensaver.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well.  That just made my day!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like we agree that Ranger is okay, but thumbs down on Morelli.
> 
> As another cupcake, I am now free to pursue the Morelli of my dreams. Thanks, Leslie, for the inspiration.


I'm still a Ranger Babe, but I would be willing to verify this guy's suitability as Morelli on the casting couch


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Good heavens, who did the casting for Morelli? Helen Keller?  (I'm sorry. That's probably in poor taste, esp. given the fact that she's been deceased for a long time, but c'mon. I'm a Morelli gal, and that guy is so far from any vision that I've had of him that I can hardly stand it.)  Ranger's casting.....that's another issue. He's pretty hot, and could easily pass for Ranger in my book.  Back to Morelli...It's not as if there aren't any hot Italian actors out there. Could we lodge a protest  I'm sure a lot of us has spent a great deal of time imagining Morelli. There are, after all, 15 books out in the series. 

Hrumph.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since Catherine Heigle is wrong and Jason O'Mara is wrong, will anybody be inclined to shell out $10 to see Ranger?

Not me.  I might rent it from the $1 Red Box, but that's it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since Catherine Heigle is wrong and Jason O'Mara is wrong, will anybody be inclined to shell out $10 to see Ranger?
> 
> Not me. I might rent it from the $1 Red Box, but that's it.


At present, it doesn't sound appealing to me at all. Maybe I'll change my mind when the time comes (and when I can go to a matinee). It's just such a disappointment for those of us who have been awaiting the making of the book into a movie. Obviously, the casting director isn't a fan of the series. Geesh.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Morelli is thumbs down for me. But I like Ranger. I pictured Morelli younger and Ranger as older. I'll watch the movie when it comes to cable.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Good heavens, who did the casting for Morelli? Helen Keller? (I'm sorry. That's probably in poor taste, esp. given the fact that she's been deceased for a long time, but c'mon. I'm a Morelli gal, and that guy is so far from any vision that I've had of him that I can hardly stand it.) Ranger's casting.....that's another issue. He's pretty hot, and could easily pass for Ranger in my book. Back to Morelli...It's not as if there aren't any hot Italian actors out there. Could we lodge a protest I'm sure a lot of us has spent a great deal of time imagining Morelli. There are, after all, 15 books out in the series.
> 
> Hrumph.


    I'm in for a protest. But there's no way we're all going to agree on who should play Morelli. It's a shame though, he's such a big part of the first book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm in for a protest. But there's no way we're all going to agree on who should play Morelli. It's a shame though, he's such a big part of the first book.


No, we'll never all agree, but I think we can all agree that they could have done way better with the badass Italian hotness factor.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, we'll never all agree, but I think we can all agree that they could have done way better with the badass Italian hotness factor.


Looks to me like they failed on all three counts:

Badass... Nope.
Italian... The guy's name is O'Mara? Did I miss something about heritage there? He sure doesn't look Italian.
Hotness... Yawn. Not even close.

Yeah, this movie's going nowhere fast. A actress most people can't see as Steph, and an actor NO ONE will believe as Morelli. This is why books don't make good movies!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree. The casting is all wrong. Just wondering what Janet E. thinks about the casting for her 1st book. Lord knows who will be cast as Grandma Muzer.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm in for a protest. But there's no way we're all going to agree on who should play Morelli. It's a shame though, he's such a big part of the first book.


Even if we don't all agree when throwing out names, it's easy to see someone who has officially been put forth for the part and say "not a chance in hell does he/she fit!" and agree on that.  No way is that guy Morelli. And even though the guy for Ranger seem like he'll do okay, he's still not quite....it. Better than the Morelli choice by far, though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Even if we don't all agree when throwing out names, it's easy to see someone who has officially been put forth for the part and say "not a chance in hell does he/she fit!" and agree on that.  No way is that guy Morelli. And even though the guy for Ranger seem like he'll do okay, he's still not quite....it. Better than the Morelli choice by far, though.


Let's see. If they continue along the current lines, I predict Catherine Zeta-Jones will be cast as Grandma Mazur.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Let's see. If they continue along the current lines, I predict Catherine Zeta-Jones will be cast as Grandma Mazur.


She'd still do better than the poor sot they cast as Morelli!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ack....they are totally ruining this book-into-movie!  I agree that Sandra Bullock would have fit the part really well, if not her, then Anne Hathaway. In my eyes they have totally missed the mark on both Ranger and Morelli. Geez, I was so looking forward to the movie, but not now. If I see the movie then I'll always see them as they are in the movie, and I like my versions of them better!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> She'd still do better than the poor sot they cast as Morelli!


I'm sure she'd do fine, but since she's relatively young and gorgeous, she wouldn't fit the part any more than the guy playing Morelli. 

I still think that Sandra Bullock could have played Stephanie very well. I'm so disappointed in the casting. I guess it's a good thing that, in the grand scheme of things, it's only a movie. (I love movies, though, so it's pathetic.) This points out why being able to read is so important. We can cast the characters any way we please (and we do/have!), without any clueless casting director screwing it up.


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Aww I think the actor for Morelli is cute. I won't see it in the theater (all we do are kids movies these days!), but I am excited to see it on DVD!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Virgoddess said:


> Aww I think the actor for Morelli is cute. I won't see it in the theater (all we do are kids movies these days!), but I am excited to see it on DVD!


So did the casting director, I guess.  He's just so far removed from my vision of him that it's incredible. Maybe he'll become more Italian stud-ish with makeup. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason O'Mara is actually Irish and was born and raised in Dublin.  He speaks with an Irish accent, although I imagine he can do BBC since he's trained as a Shakespearean actor.  

It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jason O'Mara is actually Irish and was born and raised in Dublin. He speaks with an Irish accent, although I imagine he can do BBC since he's trained as a Shakespearean actor.
> 
> It just gets worse and worse.


No kidding. I've done some searches on him, and he just gets more and more removed from my vision of Morelli.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> No kidding. I've done some searches on him, and he just gets more and more removed from my vision of Morelli.


I just had the most awful thought. You know how they sometimes change the names of the characters when they make the movie? Suppose they change Morelli to O'Monahan.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just had the most awful thought. You know how they sometimes change the names of the characters when they make the movie? Suppose they change Morelli to O'Monahan.


Yikes! Perish the thought!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Or they might make Lula Canadian and cast Queen Latiffah as Grandma Mazur.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Or they might make Lula Canadian and cast Queen Latiffah as Grandma Mazur.


 

       (At this point, those of us who are dyed-in-the-wool Stephanie Plum fans have to laugh or we might be reduced to tears.)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Stephanie Plum?

OK. It is time to reveal my cluelessness...who is Stephanie Plum?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> (At this point, those of us who are dyed-in-the-wool Stephanie Plum fans have to laugh or we might be reduced to tears.)









I think when the movie comes out, I'll just start reading from #1 and read the series straight through.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just had the most awful thought. You know how they sometimes change the names of the characters when they make the movie? Suppose they change Morelli to O'Monahan.


That's just WRONG.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Stephanie Plum?
> 
> OK. It is time to reveal my cluelessness...who is Stephanie Plum?


She's about as far removed from the characters in 33 A.D. as she could be. 

She's the main characted in the Janet Evanovich series (One for the Money; Two for the Dough; Three to Get Deadly; etc.) She's a lingerie buyer-turned bounty hunter in Newark, NJ. I suppose the series is the literary equivalent of a chick flick. The books (especially the first 5 or 6) are so funny that you laugh out loud while reading them. I doubt if they're your cup of tea, if reading your book has given me a clue about your taste in books. LOL. They are, indeed, a hoot!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh no.

From the first posted picture of this O'Mara guy, I thought, _well he's not too bad, the smile fits, why is everyone here complaining, it could be worse_... and then I Googled him to see some other images of him.

It IS worse. 

What were these people thinking??

(The Ranger guy is actually fairly close to how I pictured him. I think whether it works will depend on how he looks when he's being serious.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Virgoddess said:


> Aww I think the actor for Morelli is cute. I won't see it in the theater (all we do are kids movies these days!), but I am excited to see it on DVD!


Morelli is not supposed to be "cute" though. He's supposed to be so irresistibly smoking hot that Jersey mothers across the state warn their female offspring to stay away from him.

This guy ain't that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> She's about as far removed from the characters in 33 A.D. as she could be.
> 
> She's the main characted in the Janet Evanovich series (One for the Money; Two for the Dough; Three to Get Deadly; etc.) She's a lingerie buyer-turned bounty hunter in Newark, NJ. I suppose the series is the literary equivalent of a chick flick. The books (especially the first 5 or 6) are so funny that you laugh out loud while reading them. I doubt if they're your cup of tea, if reading your book has given me a clue about your taste in books. LOL. They are, indeed, a hoot!


Bite your tongue, Cindy.  Steph lives in Trenton. She worked in Newark when she was a lingerie buyer, but that job was over before the first book started.

I couldn't believe that I laughed just as much during the second read through as I did the first. Too bad the publisher decided to keep the prices high. Too bad they totally messed up the casting for the movie. But I still have the first 14 anytime I need to


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> She's about as far removed from the characters in 33 A.D. as she could be.
> 
> She's the main characted in the Janet Evanovich series (One for the Money; Two for the Dough; Three to Get Deadly; etc.) She's a lingerie buyer-turned bounty hunter in Newark, NJ. I suppose the series is the literary equivalent of a chick flick. The books (especially the first 5 or 6) are so funny that you laugh out loud while reading them. I doubt if they're your cup of tea, if reading your book has given me a clue about your taste in books. LOL. They are, indeed, a hoot!


Actually, that does sound interesting. Lingerie buyer turned bounty hunter? I might have to check out the first one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Actually, that does sound interesting. Lingerie buyer turned bounty hunter? I might have to check out the first one.


Steph is not your average "lingeriebuyerturnedbountyhunter." But if you want a good laugh, she's the gal for you.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Steph is not your average "lingeriebuyerturnedbountyhunter." But if you want a good laugh, she's the gal for you.


You're right. I didn't mean to imply that there's anything remotely average about Stephanie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> You're right. I didn't mean to imply that there's anything remotely average about Stephanie!


No, that was for David's benefit if he was expecting some sort of gun-totin'-lingerie-wearin' babe (or cupcake). This is not our Steph.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, that was for David's benefit if he was expecting some sort of gun-totin'-lingerie-wearin' babe (or cupcake). This is not our Steph.


Now I see. I think Stephanie would like to look like that.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey...*looks closely at pic* That's my sister!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Hey...*looks closely at pic* That's my sister!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Hey...*looks closely at pic* That's my sister!


I should have noticed the resemblance.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I should have noticed the resemblance.


Yeah. She has my hair.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well having watched Jason O'Mara on "Life on Mars" (loved that show) and guesting on The Closer, I'm gonna go against popular opinion here - I think he CAN play the part.  He's good at the comedy/drama thing, and he was an excellent "bad-ass" on "The Closer" (he was pretty creepy, actually - and I was surprised at the change when I started watching Life on Mars at how good he was at a different type of role).  I'm more concerned about his personality than his heritage.

As far as his Irish accent goes - I've never heard it, and was surprised to hear he has one, but I haven't heard anyone complain about Hugh Laurie's accent on House.  Or the Welsh guy on Brothers & Sisters.  Or...well, there are plenty!

No opinion on the acting chops of the guy playing Ranger since I've never seen him, but visually - yeah, I can see that.  So I'm not boycotting One for the Money yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Well having watched Jason O'Mara on "Life on Mars" (loved that show) and guesting on The Closer, I'm gonna go against popular opinion here - I think he CAN play the part. He's good at the comedy/drama thing, and he was an excellent "bad-ass" on "The Closer" (he was pretty creepy, actually - and I was surprised at the change when I started watching Life on Mars at how good he was at a different type of role). I'm more concerned about his personality than his heritage.
> 
> As far as his Irish accent goes - I've never heard it, and was surprised to hear he has one, but I haven't heard anyone complain about Hugh Laurie's accent on House. Or the Welsh guy on Brothers & Sisters. Or...well, there are plenty!
> 
> No opinion on the acting chops of the guy playing Ranger since I've never seen him, but visually - yeah, I can see that. So I'm not boycotting One for the Money yet.


Hugh Laurie actually does a very good American accent on House. I wasn't even sure it was him at first.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Morelli is not supposed to be "cute" though. He's supposed to be so irresistibly smoking hot that Jersey mothers across the state warn their female offspring to stay away from him.
> 
> This guy ain't that.


Smokin' hot isn't always about looks, though. The sexiest guy I've ever known in real life was totally not my type - but he had an intensity about him that made him that irresistible type. (And not just to me - my husband was good friends with him and had a lot of stories about him in bars and how women flocked to him!) I've always had the impression that Morelli's intensity is part of what makes him irresistible. You don't usually see that intensity in still photos - it's something you have to see "in action".


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Smokin' hot isn't always about looks, though. The sexiest guy I've ever known in real life was totally not my type - but he had an intensity about him that made him that irresistible type. (And not just to me - my husband was good friends with him and had a lot of stories about him in bars and how women flocked to him!) I've always had the impression that Morelli's intensity is part of what makes him irresistible. You don't usually see that intensity in still photos - it's something you have to see "in action".


That's true. (I still picture Morelli as good-looking, though.) I think both Morelli and Ranger have that intensity.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hubby had to tell me that Hugh Laurie was a Brit.  **blushes** I had no clue who he was prior to House.

In truth, the accent isn't what bothers me, and neither are O'Mara's acting abilities.  It's his looks.  He looks nothing like a hot Italian.  He doesn't even look like a hot Irishman.  He looks like a pretty ordinary guy really, and that's fine for a lot of roles--even other romantic leads.  It's the complete antithesis of Morelli though.  It's not just that he doesn't look like **my** picture of Morelli; it's that he doesn't look like the kind of guy that every woman in Trenton wants to bed.

Being able to play the bad boy isn't enough in this role, neither is comedic timing.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Smokin' hot isn't always about looks, though. The sexiest guy I've ever known in real life was totally not my type - but he had an intensity about him that made him that irresistible type. (And not just to me - my husband was good friends with him and had a lot of stories about him in bars and how women flocked to him!) I've always had the impression that Morelli's intensity is part of what makes him irresistible. You don't usually see that intensity in still photos - it's something you have to see "in action".


I know the type too.

A good photographer can capture that, and these guys work with the best in the industry. Haven't seen it in this guy's case.

Plus, Morelli is repeatedly described as good looking. Then again, it's doubtful they'll get anything else right. LOL


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Hubby had to tell me that Hugh Laurie was a Brit. **blushes** I had no clue who he was prior to House.
> 
> In truth, the accent isn't what bothers me, and neither are O'Mara's acting abilities. It's his looks. He looks nothing like a hot Italian. He doesn't even look like a hot Irishman. He looks like a pretty ordinary guy really, and that's fine for a lot of roles--even other romantic leads. It's the complete antithesis of Morelli though. It's not just that he doesn't look like **my** picture of Morelli; it's that he doesn't look like the kind of guy that every woman in Trenton wants to bed.
> 
> Being able to play the bad boy isn't enough in this role, neither is comedic timing.


To me, though, "hot" isn't all about looks. An "ordinary" looking guy (or even a not-so-great looking guy) can move WAY up on the "hot" list if he has that intensity. And (to me) when you see Jason O'Mara act, that intensity is there and kicks up the looks. I said he was creepy on "The Closer" - he was sexy-creepy. He was good-looking, but then when he started talking he was intensely...creepy. And yet, still hot.

Then again, "hot" is in the eye of the beholder. There will be people who'll love him (lots of people on the EW site were thrilled with his casting) and people who won't - just like the rest of the cast. They'd never be able to please everyone - I don't envy casting agents when they're casting that type of movie that comes with books with a big fan base for beloved characters.


----------

